# Brown fuzzy stuff



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes I have noticed I have a brown fuzzy stuff on my rock. I don't know what it is or how it got there. My water parms check out everything 0 and Ph 8.1. can some one help me out. I can't get pics cause no batteries. Also my red shroom wont open is it dead. Or just need to get heater.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The brown fuzzy stuff is something all new tanks get. there's not much you can really do about it but wait a few months for it to finally go away. You can try, of course, but it's not gonna help much.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok I was worried cause I already scrubbed it off once. Anotehr forum told me to so I decided to come here. I will tell the guy I am selling my tank to for him not to worry.


----------

